# Injured Rabbit!



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

My cousins rabbit got her foot injured. I don't know how serious this is b/c no one else in their family is worried. She is an outdoor bunny with a wired floor. Her cage has about 1/3 of the cage wood floor so she can rest her feet. The wire attached to the wood is not fastened well so she may have got her foot stuck and it is just a scratch. They said they may have seen a raccoon on their road recently so is it possible that something attacked her from underneath? They live in the mountains btw. And I can't get pictures as the rabbit isn't tamed enough to look at the foot. She is out there right now to check her and bring her in to look at her. I will update how it is as I can. This happened 1-2 days ago.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

It is on the pad of the foot and is more of a small wound than a scratch. Is there anything she can put on her so it heals?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Wire floors are even worse for rabbits than rats since they're much heavier and have more pressure on their feet. They can get pretty much the same thing as rat's bumblefoot. Some animals seem to prefer to sit on wire though without realizing it's hurting them. She can try putting in a litterbox into the cage over the wire. You can buy a cheap plastic storage bin at target that is much larger and cheaper than anything sold as a litterbox. She can try putting on a little neosprorin onto the hurt area, but if it gets worse or infected, she will probably need to take it to a vet to get antibiotics. That's really too bad that it's kept outside in a wire floor cage and so unsocialized you describe it as "not tamed" and have to worry about predators like raccoons around the cage.  Poor bun, I hope things get better for it soon and its foot heals fast.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

She has lived outside on wire floors for years, it is nothing like bumblefoot. More of a bleeding little wound. I will let them no to put Neosporin on her. They will not buy a storage bin b/c they wouldn't want change it every day or two. She is very untamed, she hates her cage and will nip when someone tries to get her out but once she is out she is a sweetie-pie. But when you try to put her back she kicks and tries to get away and usually does. I think they should cover the wire as it is gross so it may infect it.


----------

